# Engine Rattle/Clunk After Shutting Down Engine (video link with sound)



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have an interesting sound I noticed recently on my 2019 SE. The engine runs nice and smooth but when I shut it down I hear a rattling sound for a couple seconds (almost like marbles in the engine). It almost sounds like something turning and ends with a little clunk. Does anyone else notice this with theirs. I have a video attached with the sound I am talking about.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sopey15 said:


> I have an interesting sound I noticed recently on my 2019 SE. The engine runs nice and smooth but when I shut it down I hear a rattling sound for a couple seconds (almost like marbles in the engine). It almost sounds like something turning and ends with a little clunk. Does anyone else notice this with theirs. I have a video attached with the sound I am talking about.




My 2019 sel-p does not sound like that. take it to dealership in case of something.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Slight metal like grind is expected when engine is shutoff. Just like you, i noticed that first time we brought it home. However your noise sounds little different.

The noise has something to do with start stop system. 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Here, lot of observations on internet. The second link is vwvortex thread which goes into detail of this noise

https://www.bing.com/search?q=vw+me...&setmkt=en-US&PC=LNCH10&form=SDKSTW&scope=web

But your sound is slightly different then im use to. Maybe it just this recording? Anyway you can take it in just in case.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Our 2018 SEL-P has the same grinding noise. It's been in twice to the dealership and both times they claim they can't hear it. To me it sounds like a fan blade but I have no idea.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Does this happen all the time? By chance are the radiator fans running at the point when you shut the car off? Also are you running the AC and/or front defroster at the time of shutting off the car?

Edit: I'm only asking because it sounds like the radiator fans were on and slowing down to a stop after you shut off the car.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the exact same jingle in my engine bay when I shut the engine off. It’s normal and no need to worry.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you guys for the replies. The word jingle is definitely a good way to describe the noise more than a grind. It's good to know that someone else has the same thing. Everything is running great so I figure I'll wait until I'm in at my next oil change (probably about a month) and mention it then. I'm curious what the sound is and maybe the tech would be able to tell me.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

autostrophic said:


> I have the exact same jingle in my engine bay when I shut the engine off. It’s normal and no need to worry.


Technically you could have the same fault as the OP.


Re the noise itself, I don't hear it as a grinding at all. I'd guess a fan bearing has some play, and when the blades gradually slow, their force no longer offsets this slack, and the last few revolutions of the fan wobble/tick/jingle.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Sopey15 said:


> Thank you guys for the replies. The word jingle is definitely a good way to describe the noise more than a grind. It's good to know that someone else has the same thing. Everything is running great so I figure I'll wait until I'm in at my next oil change (probably about a month) and mention it then. I'm curious what the sound is and maybe the tech would be able to tell me.


You can mention it but they’re gonna tell you that it’s normal, which it is. I heard it on day one but never seen it as a problem. I don’t have that car anymore.


----------



## Omni-m (Nov 3, 2019)

Sopey15 said:


> Thank you guys for the replies. The word jingle is definitely a good way to describe the noise more than a grind. It's good to know that someone else has the same thing. Everything is running great so I figure I'll wait until I'm in at my next oil change (probably about a month) and mention it then. I'm curious what the sound is and maybe the tech would be able to tell me.


Hi there, I'm facing the same issue. Did you figure out the reason behind the sound?
Thanks


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

BTW, forgot to mention I get the exact same sound on shutoff.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Omni-m said:


> Hi there, I'm facing the same issue. Did you figure out the reason behind the sound?
> Thanks


Sorry, I forgot to update the post. I went to the dealership not long after making this post and asked them about it. I was told by the mechanic that it's related to the start/stop system and that the sound is normal. Whether that's true or not I have not had any performance or mechanical issues in the 18,000 miles I currently have on the car.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Bit of a necropost, but noticed the same sound from the video, and remembered this thread.

I disable auto start/stop every time I drive, so I don't buy the dealer's explanation, however I think it is completely normal, and I suspect it is related to the A/C.


----------

